# Naruto Live-Action Movie



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting considering the popularity of Naruto on a worldwide scale 

With a decent director and a great writer, could it work? Sure ~ 

Personally I think an adaption could do what _Man of Steel_ had promised in it's teaser trailer regarding Clark, but ultimately failed to do; develop a meaningful emotional nature and turmoil of what it mean's to be human. Which is why watching _Man of Steel's_ teaser trailer and then the actual film results in one believing it to be a different film entirely. 

But the issue is that Lionsgate doesn't really have a particularly tested track-record with franchise-based films, while they don't really seem to be likely to stifle filmmakers as Disney, Warner Bros. and Fox have been known to do;

It's far more complicated than that, but many were doubtful of a _Lord of the Rings_ adaption due to it's complexities; the could simply work as a trilogy ~ 

*Naruto Part I:* From Manga Chapter I up until the battle between Sarutobi and Orochimaru including Hashirama and Tobirama. It ends with Shikamaru, Kiba, Naruto, Neji, and Choji banding together and setting out to retrieve Sasuke. The Edo Tensei battle could have the potential to be something utterly spectacular if done correctly.[/COLOR]

*Naruto Part II:* Appointment of Tsuande at the Fifth Hokage? Team Shikamaru and Lee battling against the Sound Ninja individually, then the coming of Gaara, Kankuro and Temari, which shortly leads to Sasuke and Naruto battling including the Uchiha Massacre flashback sequences. It ends with Jiraiya and Naruto's training in preparation for Akatsuki.

*Naruto Part III: *Three years after the events of Part II?

All comments are welcomed :WOW


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2009)

first! 

how about *NO!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

Live action Naruto? It could have the potential to be worse than DBE.


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Live action Naruto? It could have the potential to be worse than DBE.



Yes, however there were many things wrong with Dragonball Evolution as a film mainly the things what i specified as being necessary were not involved as if they were not in great amount.

Naruto does have a lot of potential as a triology of films due to the fact it's storyline is very powerful and would be easy to replicate unlike the Dragonball Universe which involves otherwordly beings, planets, beings who are able to destroy planets etc.

Don't get me wrong, Dragon Ball Z is of my all time favourite tv shows of all time however Wong et al did not execute it correctly due to it's veering away from it's source material.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

Naruto wouldn't work as a live action, I don't think. It _could_ work, but it would take a hell of a lot more work than what anyone would be willing to put into it. It'd need a Matrix-esque budget and effects team.

We're talking about people shooting lightning and fire out of their hands/mouths, moving in blinks and flashes, having ridiculous costumes and hairstyles (these would be changed dramatically), and weilding giant swords. 

I think that 90% of the jutsu usage would be cut out if it were to be made, replaced with windy airbending effects.


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Crazy  Thanks alot for your reply. It would indeed work  Have a little faith. I agree with the budget, however Dragonball Evolution had a greater budget than compared to the Matrix, yet the effects weren't used properly. Yeah, I can imagine the water jutsu and fire jutsu being something such as Dumbledore and Voldemort's attacks in the Order of the Phoenix. 

With a budget of roughly around 100m, or perhaps less, it would be able to do so. If Kishimoto was involved then there wouldn't be such an omission of jutsu capibilities as you stated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

I just can't really see it working too well. I imagine it'd turn into a cosplay convention gone wrong. DBE has just left a bad taste in my mouth though. I guess we'll see if anything good can be done when the Avatar live action movie comes out.


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just can't really see it working too well. I imagine it'd turn into a cosplay convention gone wrong. DBE has just left a bad taste in my mouth though. I guess we'll see if anything good can be done when the Avatar live action movie comes out.



Believe me it could work well, similar to how Cowboy Bebop is going to work. The only reason as to why DBE didn't work was becuase it's lack of consistency and thoughtfulness and I hardly doubt such a thing would occur. The director, script, writers, crew and cast were the problem.

I wouldn't consider myself an Avatar fan, due to the fact i've yet to watch it, but from what people are saying and anticipating it should be rather good, especially due to the cast and writers.


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Zeroo (Mar 27, 2009)

If FOX gets a hold of this then HELL NO! 
they'll take your already half-assed movie, cut it in half and slap a 'G' rating on it to make it even "better"....

if, maybe, another studio gets a hold of it ,then maybe just maybe it will not be thaaat bad....

no wait who am I kidding? there's no way I'd go to a movie filled with kid actors with bad haircuts who can't deliver a line if their life depended on it...
it'll just turn out to be another Saturday morning show a la DB:E rather than a blockbuster ....

only reason I'd go see this movie is to see a CGI Kyuubi...


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2009)

Zero x said:


> If FOX gets a hold of this then HELL NO!
> they'll take your already half-assed movie, cut it in half and slap a 'G' rating on it to make it even "better".... if, maybe, another studio gets a hold of it ,then maybe just maybe it will not be thaaat bad....
> 
> no wait who am I kidding? there's no way I'd go to a movie filled with kid actors with bad haircuts who can't deliver a line if their life depended on it... it'll just turn out to be another Saturday morning show a la DB:E rather than a blockbuster .... only reason I'd go see this movie is to see a CGI Kyuubi...



Definitely not FOX. That would be the worst possible thing that could happen, as if so then the film would utterly be a disaster. I think that another studio could handle it accordingly, such as Warner Bros, Sony Pictures or even New Line.

It is possible. Alot of people thought that the likes of Lord of the Rings or even Watchmen were virtually unfilmable but people were proven wrong. It is very much possible.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm scared. I have seen what the studios can do the things I love. Although I want not mind seeing a live-action movie made I just know they will mess it up. DBE is a great example. Please no more.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 27, 2009)

I would like to see a good Naruto live action movie, unfortunably, there are far more chances of screwing it up than making out a good movie. The balance is just WAY more in the screw up side, specially since it's targetted to teenagers, which won't attract any really good director or writers, and could quite possibly come up with worst story telling that Kishi could ever make . It's just not worth the try.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2009)

lol, that's a manga nobody should ever touch. It's too long, too complicated...and frankly it would suck altogether as a film.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah they should make a movie. Then replace the 9 tails fox(because that's too silly lol a giant fox? lol) with 9 powerful shinobi


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 27, 2009)

Heck no! Naruto is an anime and it shall stay like that. I think it'd be horrible to see a couple of actors trying to look like and act like Naruto, Kakashi, Sasuke, heck no Dx


Bartallen2 said:


> Believe me it could work well, similar to how Cowboy Bebop is going to work.


Pff how is Cowboy Bebop gonna work?


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2009)

The reason Cowboy Bebop has a chance of being ok if that all they need are a few spaceships flying about something we have been cracking out in movies for years other than that the main character is a martial artist with a gun 

Hardly going to brake the bank in the effects department eh

Naruto as CMX has already stated has too much shit which would be impossible to replicate too the big screen without it looking corny as hell

Too much cgi will kill a movie and also it wouldn't have a chance is hell of getting a decent budget


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 27, 2009)

*NOO !*

​


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2009)

^ LOLZ, what the bird said.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 27, 2009)

Dude, any anime with spiky haired characters would be terrible as live action.


----------



## Munken (Mar 27, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> *Naruto Live-Action Movie*


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 27, 2009)

It probably will happen...in time

BELIEVE IT!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just can't really see it working too well. I imagine it'd turn into a cosplay convention gone wrong. DBE has just left a bad taste in my mouth though. I guess we'll see if anything good can be done when the Avatar live action movie comes out.



i imagine i'd watch 11 yr old sakura and ino and 13 yr old hinata and i'd feel realllll awkward :S


----------



## Piekage (Mar 27, 2009)

After watching the travesty known as Dragonball Evolution, I have no faith in Hollywood adapting any manga (at least battle oriented) faithfully. Of course I would love to be proven wrong, but I honestly don't see that happening. The fighting in Naruto is over-the-top and extensive. I doubt anyone can pull it off and make it look good or believable. They would probably age the characters in order to "appeal to the audience", and a lot of the comedy (early on) would be lost, because "every loves angst".


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree NO WAY!!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2009)

Could be good, but probably would be messed up.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 27, 2009)

No, lol. It would be a mess if it was made by a Hollywood studio


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 27, 2009)

If an adaptation was done, it would be best to start small. The best course of action is to first adapt the Wave Country arc. It has the advantage of being self-contained, so there's less material to worry about changing around. The arc's also ideal because it serves as an introduction to the real ninja world for both the audience and team 7.

That said, considering the numerous effects the film would necessitate, issues in finding a solid audience for the material, and general lack of care in most adaptations, it's for the best if Naruto never goes live-action.


----------



## Shintiko (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd rather have a good manga adapted.  It would also have to be one that could be adapted well.  Such as 20th Century Boys (oh wait :ho)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

It wouldn't work. Naruto has an ongoing storyline that is too broad for a movie. Well, I guess they could make one out of the "Zabuza arc".

Dragonball works better because the arcs are all contained stories. Naruto is not that way. 

Plus, if Dragonball flops, I suspect we wont see any more live action anime movies for awhile......being Speedracer flopped.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 28, 2009)

Didn't Kishi say once in an interview that if Naruto were to be made into a LA movie that he'd want a Caucasian boy to play the role? 

Lol @ the two who voted yes. 

Regardless, Naruto + Live-Action =


----------



## Bart (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for your posts everyone, as I have read them emensely. Brilliant post, Kaenboshi. MartialHorror, it's most possible to do such a thing. 

As I stated in my first post, alot of people felt that Lord of the Rings could not be adapted due to it's size but becuase of Peter Jackson and an excellent team it was; although slight parts of it were changed. The same is applicable to Naruto, it can be filmed but it needs a range of brilliant variables to be executed right and proper.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 28, 2009)

As long as they don't stick Naruto out of the the current setting it is in (the way it looks like the past but with techology) I think a movie would be cool. Sure, I dream of impressive special effects and I vaguely hope it won't be done in America since that way it feels like it would more likely be geared towards children instead.


----------



## Bart (Mar 28, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> As long as they don't stick Naruto out of the the current setting it is in (the way it looks like the past but with techology) I think a movie would be cool. Sure, I dream of impressive special effects and I vaguely hope it won't be done in America since that way it feels like it would more likely be geared towards children instead.



Hey Orochimaru  Even if the film was made in America I don't think that it would be fully geared towards children, as I stated in the OP that Kishimoto may be heavily involved within the production, as writer and possibly even co-director which would be rather cool


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 28, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> *Didn't Kishi say once in an interview that if Naruto were to be made into a LA movie that he'd want a Caucasian boy to play the role?
> *
> Lol @ the two who voted yes.
> 
> Regardless, Naruto + Live-Action =



Well blond hair and blue eyes doesn't exactly scream Asian does it? I think like most mangas if done right it could be good. But look at what they did to Dragonball, and even Avatar which is not an anime its an American cartoon and they seem to even be screwing that up.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think the effects would be too much f a problem- at least, not compared to DBZ. It would be easier, esp. for Part 1, to adapt Jutsu to film than it would be to properly adapt the Dragonball stuff (which, as I understand, they failed to do).

But as _shounen_ mangas go, the _Naruto_ storyline is one of the more multi-layered and complex ones out there, with a huge cast of well developed characters and a relatively intricate magic system, not to mention themes on free will, war, the effects of ones social upbringing and many others. It might not be _Ghost in the Shell_ with it's philosophical musings, but they are there and they are important to the story. 

Point is, it would be far to hard to adapt to film, esp. for just a trilogy (and did I see a Part 3 in there? Ahahahahaaha!). Forget Krillin and Bulma- the amount of cutting the studio would have to bring to _Naruto_ would be enough to clear a rainforest.   



Bartallen2 said:


> Thanks for your posts everyone, as I have read them emensely. Brilliant post, Kaenboshi. MartialHorror, it's most possible to do such a thing.
> 
> As I stated in my first post, alot of people felt that Lord of the Rings could not be adapted due to it's size but becuase of Peter Jackson and an excellent team it was; although slight parts of it were changed. The same is applicable to Naruto, it can be filmed but it needs a range of brilliant variables to be executed right and proper.



The storylength of _Naruto_ is several times the size of _LotR_, the book of which was mostly preoccupied with descripitive details about the land, cities, language and so on. The characters in the book were very two-dimensional, so the film actually expanded itself in that regard, and it had no-where near as much action.  

_LotrR_ was deemed unfilmable partly because no-one was expecting that any studio would make it into a trilogy (Jackson was pitching it to them as a two-parter; it was actually the head of New Line who brought up the trilogy part), not to mention the cost. Part 1 of _Naruto_ alone would probably deserve 5 films to be anywhere near as faithful an adaptation as Peter Jackson made.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 28, 2009)

Naruto would be awful in live-action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Thanks for your posts everyone, as I have read them emensely. Brilliant post, Kaenboshi. MartialHorror, it's most possible to do such a thing.
> 
> As I stated in my first post, alot of people felt that Lord of the Rings could not be adapted due to it's size but becuase of Peter Jackson and an excellent team it was; although slight parts of it were changed. The same is applicable to Naruto, it can be filmed but it needs a range of brilliant variables to be executed right and proper.



There is a vast difference between Lotr and Naruto. Lotr was an epic that contained mostly filler. It still had a strong storyline that could be easily adaptable.

Naruto, I guess, could be done once the manga ends and the arcs are concluded, but they would lack any kind of a real plot.

I can already predict the reviews: Muddled, unfocused, all over the place, convoluted.

There are too many characters and subplots. Lotr had the advantage of mainly focusing on the Fellowship(which in part, is why I think the first Lotr movie is the best of them), Naruto mainly focuses on team 7, but then branches off from there like crazy. The fact is, a Naruto movie would have to minimize, if not completely cut out, characters like Neji and Rock Lee. THis would piss off fans too much. 

I'll directly respond to your first post.



Bartallen2 said:


> Alfred Hitchcock once stated, "To make a great film you need three things - the script, the script and the script."



And the key to a good script is a strong structure, filled with development characters and engaging plot twists. Naruto could do the last 2, but the structure would be weak. 



> Faithfulness to the Naruto Universe would be greatly important also, and possibly Kishimoto's involvement within the script similar to Frank Miller's involvement as co-director, producer and writer within Sin City. Due to the massiveness of the chapters of Naruto I believe that it should be broken up into a triogy instead of compressing to much information which would make the film/films an utter disaster.



"Sin City" had the right structure for a movie. It had 3 tales(4 I guess) that surround this city. Furthermore, based on Miller's "Spirit", it goes to show that Rodriguez probably was the one who made that work. Faithfulness is important, but either you're faithful and it works against the films structure or you're not, has a better structure, but betrays fans. 



> Naruto Part I - From Manga Chapter I up until the battle between Hiruzen and Orochimaru including Hashirama and Tobirama. Appointment of Tsuande at the Fifth Hokage. It ends with Shikamaru, Kiba, Naruto, Neji, and Choji banding together and setting out to retrieve Sasuke.



So you're including the Zabuza arc? Once again, this is too much plot for a movie to work. Remember what I said it would be? Convoluted, unfocused, etc. Movies follow a storyline: Frodo and the Gang go to destroy the Ring. Subplots arise. Naruto lacks that. 



> Naruto Part II - Team Shikamaru and Lee battling against the Sound Ninja individually, then the coming of Gaara, Kankuro and Temari, which shortly leads to Sasuke and Naruto battling including the Uchiha Massacre flashback sequences. It ends with Jiraiya and Naruto's training in preparation for Akatsuki.



This would lack a 1st act. A 1st act, sets up the world, characters and plot and lasts around 30 minutes. The way you make it sound, it would jump into the fighting and would never really stop. Once again, weak structure. 



> Naruto Part III- Three years after the events of Part II?
> 
> Please post your general comments and suggestions as they will be very much appreciated. Many thanks



This would be the worst of all, as the plot becomes more complicated. fitting ALL the Akatsuki, Orochimaru's demise, Madara AND the 8 tails into one movie, mixed in with all the other deaths? Too much for one movie. 

You clearly put alot of thought into this and I commend you for it, but you need to realize that movies follow a proper structure for a reason.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 28, 2009)

if they make a movie am fire bombing MartialHorror house


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2009)

I rather not have Hollywood bastardize my favorite manga like they have with so many other things that i love....

It would have to be Band of Brothers length or longer to do the story justice up to this point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> if they make a movie am fire bombing MartialHorror house



lol, well, technically, a movie CAN be made. It would just REALLY REALLY suck. However, Naruto would be a hard movie to pitch unless they do like the anime movies and create its own story for it.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I don't think that will happen, in my opinion


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd like to see a good one.  Expecially as Cartoon Network doesn't seem to be showing Naruto anymore.  
Not all movie adaptions are bad.  (Harry Potter, Iron Man, LOR, Batman, etc...)  They are bound to get one right eventually.  
I'd also like to see Robotech.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Mar 28, 2009)

if this were to happen I'd audition for the role of Hinata


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2009)

No, thank you. If the geniuses in Hollywood actually thought they made a good movie with DBZ, I don't even want to see what kind of horror will be created with a Live-Action Naruto. The worst thing will be the cast, I predict an Asian Naruto with a blond and obviously fake wig and someone like Zac Efron for a Sasuke , Or that Goku actor, that could even be worse, I never saw High School Musical but I assume Zac Efron could at least act.


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2009)

Naruto is way too complicated to be put into one single, or even three movies... If the movies are gonna work, they'd have to make them after each arc (1st one: Zabuza arc, 2nd: Chuunin exam/Konoha invasion, 3rd: Going to get Tsunade, 4th: Sasuke Retrieval, etc). It could work, but would need a Spider-Man 3 or Matrix-esque budget for special effects per movie (Gaara anyone? Not to mention giant frogs and snakes). As much as I would love to see this done right, it's simply too expensive, and too complicated... 
If there's going to be an adaption, it's probably gonna be like DBE, and I do *not* want that to happen...


----------



## Bart (Mar 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> There is a vast difference between Lotr and Naruto. Lotr was an epic that contained mostly filler. It still had a strong storyline that could be easily adaptable. Naruto, I guess, could be done once the manga ends and the arcs are concluded, but they would lack any kind of a real plot. I can already predict the reviews: Muddled, unfocused, all over the place, convoluted.
> 
> There are too many characters and subplots. Lotr had the advantage of mainly focusing on the Fellowship(which in part, is why I think the first Lotr movie is the best of them), Naruto mainly focuses on team 7, but then branches off from there like crazy. The fact is, a Naruto movie would have to minimize, if not completely cut out, characters like Neji and Rock Lee. THis would piss off fans too much. I'll directly respond to your first post.



Hey MartialHorror  Thanks alot for your brilliant post as I really appreciate the amount of time you spent on it. Fundamentally, Lord of the Rings and Naruto are very much similar. Easily adaptable? I remember someone on LOTR forums that if you were to ask someone during the 50's and 70's about the possibility of LOTR's being adapted into several films they would either laugh in your face or think you were mad, literally. 

MartialHorror, I insist that you re-read the Fellowship of the Ring, which incredibly focused on Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin far more than the film hence why Jackson altered most of the parts within the Fellowship from the book.



MartialHorror said:


> And the key to a good script is a strong structure, filled with development characters and engaging plot twists. Naruto could do the last 2, but the structure would be weak.



I don't think so, I think that the stucture could work hence why I suggested that Kishimoto should have the same authority over directing, producing and writing as Miller did in Sin City.

The structure can be perfect, but it will need alot of work in order to perfect. It's possible.



MartialHorror said:


> "Sin City" had the right structure for a movie. It had 3 tales(4 I guess) that surround this city. Furthermore, based on Miller's "Spirit", it goes to show that Rodriguez probably was the one who made that work. Faithfulness is important, but either you're faithful and it works against the films structure or you're not, has a better structure, but betrays fans.



Yes, due to the fact it was filmed and structured word for word similar to the Graphic Novel and mainly due to Miller's prominent involvement as well as Rodriguez's. I agree intirely on your point of faithfulness.



MartialHorror said:


> So you're including the Zabuza arc? Once again, this is too much plot for a movie to work. Remember what I said it would be? Convoluted, unfocused, etc. Movies follow a storyline: Frodo and the Gang go to destroy the Ring. Subplots arise. Naruto lacks that.



Yes, the Zabuza arc is rather inportant for Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi alike. Yes, the Lotr's followed that storyline but Naruto in general could follow the storyline of: Naruto wanting to become Hokage.

Lord of the Rings has far more subplots then Naruto, by far. I remember reading that when it was announced that Lotr was to be made alot of people laughted due to the fact it was such a complex book, the length was astonishing, the subplots arised, the background information, etc I could go on. Even, within FOTR, TT and ROTK alot of information was cut out by Jackson and Walsh due to obvious reasons but it worked perfectly.



MartialHorror said:


> This would lack a 1st act. A 1st act, sets up the world, characters and plot and lasts around 30 minutes. The way you make it sound, it would jump into the fighting and would never really stop. Once again, weak structure.



Again, that is only my idea however if Naruto was made there would be very experienced writers plus the possible involvement of Kishimoto.



MartialHorror said:


> This would be the worst of all, as the plot becomes more complicated. fitting ALL the Akatsuki, Orochimaru's demise, Madara AND the 8 tails into one movie, mixed in with all the other deaths? Too much for one movie. You clearly put alot of thought into this and I commend you for it, but you need to realize that movies follow a proper structure for a reason.



I agree, if handled incorrect it could be a disaster, hence why I didn't elaborate much on Part III. Thank You  I agree entirely on your point of structure, but there are many other variables needed to be considered once the structure is found accordingly.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 29, 2009)

Even said:


> Naruto is way too complicated to be put into one single, or even three movies... If the movies are gonna work, they'd have to make them after each arc (1st one: Zabuza arc, 2nd: Chuunin exam/Konoha invasion, 3rd: Going to get Tsunade, 4th: Sasuke Retrieval, etc). It could work, but would need a Spider-Man 3 or Matrix-esque budget for special effects per movie (Gaara anyone? Not to mention giant frogs and snakes). As much as I would love to see this done right, it's simply too expensive, and too complicated...
> If there's going to be an adaption, it's probably gonna be like DBE, and I do *not* want that to happen...



I agree something like this would cost too much... I too also don't like the idea of an adaption


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 29, 2009)

One Word: No


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey MartialHorror  Thanks alot for your brilliant post as I really appreciate the amount of time you spent on it. Fundamentally, Lord of the Rings and Naruto are very much similar. Easily adaptable? I remember someone on LOTR forums that if you were to ask someone during the 50's and 70's about the possibility of LOTR's being adapted into several films they would either laugh in your face or think you were mad, literally.
> 
> MartialHorror, I insist that you re-read the Fellowship of the Ring, which incredibly focused on Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin far more than the film hence why Jackson altered most of the parts within the Fellowship from the book.
> 
> ...



1) Yeah that's true. Most of Fellowship focused on the Hobbits. But still, most of their encounters were unimportant. You know, you say how they would "Laugh in their faces" during the 50's and 70's, when a Fellowship movie was actually made an animated movie in the 70's. Regardless, Lotr has a more direct plot than Naruto. 

2) Actually, the structure would be terrible. It would be too much fighting and too much plot. I remember watching a Japanese movie called "Izo", directed by the great Takashi Miike. Most of it is nonstop fighting and it gets boring.......fast. On Miller, once again, Miller directed "The Spirit" and it sucked. While Miller played a part in "Sin City", it appears it was all Rodriguez who made it good. I'm sure if Miller had nothing to do with it, the movie would've turned out the same. 

3) Miller wrote the comics and Rodriguez decided to adapt it directly. It was the only way Miller would do it, as Miller didn't like his stuff being adapted. Millers only involvement was giving the rights away, using the comics to storyboard each scene(which Rodriguez probably did himself) and he helped direct the actors. Based on "The Spirit", which had some of the worst acting to appear in a theatrical movie since...well, whatever Uwe Boll did last, I'd still attribute most of it to Rodriguez.

4) Naruto wanting to be Hokage and Frodo trying to destroy the ring are two different things. Both are goals, but one is only for character development and the other is for the plot. Zabuza arc in itself COULD be made into a movie, but it would need to be its own movie. Otherwise, his sudden death around........I dunno, 30 minutes into the movie? Half way through? Would be hated by critics and viewers alike. The 1st act be like its own big movie. 

5) Yes, alot of info was cut out in Lotr and most of it wasn't important. Take Tom Bambodil(sp?), a popular character who wasn't necessary. It's fine in the book, but not the movie. So he could be easily cut out. What would you cut out of Naruto? Neji? Hinata? Shino? Kiba? Iruka? Do you know how many fans will be pissed off at that?

6) Very experienced writers have failed too. In fact, the only thing that experiences writers tend to do better than non-experienced writers is get done faster. If anything, they are likely to make a worse script because they'd know that most likely the studio will interfere.

7) Part III would be like this. Rescue Gaara from Sasori and Deidara.....viewers will presume that will be the plot but then after a big fight scene, it ends. Then they go for Sasuke, in which we think that's the plot, but then it ends. Then the story shifts to Sasuke in which more battles happen, then shift to Jiraiya......That doesn't work. It's a faulty structure that's impossible to bring to the big screen. 

The only way to adapt Naruto is to do what Dragonball did, change it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]

The very thought of a live-action Naruto movie is disturbing.  DBE is more than enough fail for a life time.


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2009)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> I'd like to see a good one.  Expecially as Cartoon Network doesn't seem to be showing Naruto anymore.
> Not all movie adaptions are bad.  (Harry Potter, Iron Man, LOR, Batman, etc...)  They are bound to get one right eventually.
> I'd also like to see Robotech.



Hey Ebisu's Shades  Yeah, it could work. Even though I have listed all the possible things which would avail a possible Live-Action Naruto film what MartialHorror stated about the subplot is very important.

It could be done, as you have stated by including the likes of Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Batman etc.

I feel that they could get them all right, if the crew, cast, script, subplot etc are all brilliant which is most possible.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 30, 2009)

I think people are underestimating what'd need to be done for jutsu's: Rock Lee's gates, Hyuuga's Byakugan's, Gaara's sand (both a layer protecting him and a layer on his skin), Chidori, Kiba/Akamaru's Gatsuuga........

The list goes on, we have 9 rookies, 3 sand ninja and a shit load of enemies all doing "fantastical" jutsu that would take a lot of work and money to replicate. Not to mention the age of the actors/actresses would have to reflect the young age of the rookies (they could probably pull off 14/15 year olds as 12/13 as long as it's not obvious) and with kids that age there's bound to be some very bad actors among them.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 30, 2009)

^ There is no way they can do all of that in an 90 to 120 min. movie... it'd be not possible at all, in my opinion


----------



## Bart (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree that the cost to make such an amount of films would be very expensive, but one of the many factors which would make the company invest a reasonable amount would be the popularity of Naruto itself and the potential of making a higher amount then they put into it.

I think that the Genin's should be roughly around the ages of 16-18, as any younger would be most strange.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 31, 2009)

Another disaster like DB:E? No thank you.

As much as I'd love to see a good movie adaption of Naruto, I'm 100% sure that whoever would make it would fuck it up in ways I can't even imagine.

Come to think of it, are there any good Manga/Anime inspired live action movies at all?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 31, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Another disaster like DB:E? No thank you.
> 
> As much as I'd love to see a good movie adaption of Naruto, I'm 100% sure that whoever would make it would fuck it up in ways I can't even imagine.
> 
> *Come to think of it, are there any good Manga/Anime inspired live action movies at all?*



NOOOOO


----------



## Bart (Mar 31, 2009)

The reason as to why Manga and Anime that have been made have not been of a good standard is due to the fact alot of effort and time have not been placed into it.

The only brilliant of such a film I can possibly think of is Death Note. How come in terms of comics the likes of The Dark Knight, X2, Spider-Man 2, Iron Man, etc have been so successful? Because these films have brilliant directors, writers, cast, crew, storyline, subplots etc.

The upcoming Cowboy Bebop film will be rather brilliant, and so will the Green Lantern who will be directed by the great Martin Campbell.

Naruto could potentially be a spectacular film if executed right, as I stated in my OP.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> The reason as to why Manga and Anime that have been made have not been of a good standard is due to the fact alot of effort and time have not been placed into it.
> 
> The only brilliant of such a film I can possibly think of is Death Note. How come in terms of comics the likes of The Dark Knight, X2, Spider-Man 2, Iron Man, etc have been so successful? Because these films have brilliant directors, writers, cast, crew, storyline, subplots etc.
> 
> ...




As I said before, those films had credible structures. Naruto, to have a chance, will have to cut out Akatsuki, most of Naruto's allies, etc.


----------



## Bart (Apr 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> As I said before, those films had credible structures. Naruto, to have a chance, will have to cut out Akatsuki, most of Naruto's allies, etc.



Hey  Yeah I agree, hence why the LOTR's had a massive amount of alterations and cuts as compared to the book. I don't that that Akatsuki could be cut out, considering that it's rather vital within the Naruto Univrese.

I could see Zabuza saying in due to his importance if it's in the first film. It would have more faith if there was aleast 6 films in total made, which would me far more reassuring.

It's possible that they would make that many films due to the popularity of Naruto as a whole. If that occured I would have a little more faith in the production, definitely. But, that means that many of the things you stated and I did in the OP must have taken into considering.

And FOX stays away from his production!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 2, 2009)

No, it cannot be done.
Seriously, it WOULD be worse and more silly looking than Dragonball does.


----------



## Bart (Apr 2, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> No, it cannot be done.
> Seriously, it WOULD be worse and more silly looking than Dragonball does.



With the right directer, cast and crew as well as the script and writers it could work, especially if Kishimoto was deeply involved.

Dragonball Evolution was a complete and utter mess becuase it lacks these essential things, plus Toriyama was not involved within the production.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Naruto Live Action? Yeah ummm.....


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 2, 2009)

A Naruto live action movie would be an epic fail.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 2, 2009)

Such a thing could quite possibly lead to my head exploding.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2009)

No.  Some things just can't be translated into a LAM


----------



## Jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't see one happening at all.  It would be a stupid move for the whole Naruto franchise.


----------



## Bart (Apr 3, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> I can't see one happening at all.  It would be a stupid move for the whole Naruto franchise.



It wouldn't if everything was perfect in terms of the director, script, subplots, cast, crew, budget, faithfulness and the involvement of Kishimoto.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm, let me think...

...

...

NO! DBE Trailer was nightmare enough for me.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 3, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> It wouldn't if everything was perfect in terms of the director, script, subplots, cast, crew, budget, faithfulness and the involvement of Kishimoto.



Let's face the facts here, there's pretty much no way in hell that those factors would come together at all or at least most of them. Hell, Kishi himself does not have much involvement in the anime or the movies, I don't see how he would care to be involved in a live action movie.
 Look what happened to Dragon Ball, it is WAY more popular and iconic but that didn't stop it from being raped on the big screen. Now lets take Naruto, which is less popular and known in the western market and is just as difficult to transmit to the big screen; it's a recepy to disaster if you ask me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2009)

I support a live-action Naruto movie, along with a Pokemon one as well.

They need to stay faithful to the series though, and not do what DBE did.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 4, 2009)

Live-Action Pokemon? Do.....Not.....Want.


Either midgets in cheesy costumes or a fuckload of cgi. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Even (Apr 4, 2009)

Live action Pokemon???


----------



## Ladd (Apr 4, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> It wouldn't if everything was perfect in terms of the director, script, subplots, cast, crew, budget, faithfulness and the involvement of Kishimoto.



That is pretty much impossible though. Plus, somethings just _don't_ translate into live action. For example a REAL person wearing an orange jumpsuit for two hours.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 4, 2009)

Hell naw. It's shitty enough.


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

Some live-action movies are great, like, X-Men, that one got along pretty well.
But anime, for some reason, IRL, is just not my cup of tea.

(Death Note IRL got along pretty well, but alas.)

Just NO.


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2009)

OP should be slapped by just suggesting it.


----------



## Bart (Apr 5, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> That is pretty much impossible though. Plus, somethings just _don't_ translate into live action. For example a REAL person wearing an orange jumpsuit for two hours.



Yeah, but alterations can be made. Similar to the X-Men and Spiderman costumes we have seen Marvel develop. Nothing is impossible. If everything was taken into account and perfected I can see this film being a success.

The best Anime adapation will soon be Cowboy Bebop, definitely. Death Note was a reasonably good Manga adaption, but it had faults which I can't see happening in Naruto if done properly.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop yes, Trigun yes but out of the current crop of Shonen I would only want a FMA live action since it could work, Naruto would be awful plain and simple.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 6, 2009)

We do know what happens when you get 9 or more Children in Pre-teens to make a movie right?


----------



## Bart (Apr 6, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> We do know what happens when you get 9 or more Children in Pre-teens to make a movie right?



So, the same thing happened during the first few Harry Potter films, eh? As I said, with a brilliant script, director, crew etc the film will be spectacular  

I personally would prefer the cast to be in the age range of 16-19, as that may work better in terms of one's acting skills.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bartallan..... All the ingrediants you require for a *GOOD* Naruto movie to exist are impossible. I think you need to listen to you own words and realise in your heart it will never happen as much as you seem to want it to. 

If a Naruto Movie is ever made (I dread the reality of it being very likely) Hollywood will not even ATTEMPT to get half of your ingredients. I dont know how old you are but Ive had Hollywood ruin way too many of my childhood stories. 2 Street Fighter movies.... 2 Mortal Kombat movies and Dragon Ball are MORE than enough to want Hollywood to just leave anime and Video games the fuck alone. 

Listen to your own words but with the enlightenment known as "*IT WONT HAPPEN THAT WAY*" Then you can move on to the next logical level and hope it never happens. I pray for you Kids that grew up with Naruto. I grew up with DragonBall and now it has been officially killed. Like a cow rotting in the road. 

Dont let it happen to Naruto. Or at bare minimum.... Dont be one of the Narutards supporting when it does happen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh gawd


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 7, 2009)

Count me in as another no.  I only want a movie done if it will be done right.  I typically can't appreciate Japanese OR Hollywood L-A adaptations.  At least th Japanese would try to stay close to the storyline though.  Hollywood likes to go off and do whatever the hell they want (ie: Street Fighter TLOCL). 

And I lack faith that the Cowboy Bebop movie will be good too.  I mean last I heard they were thinking of using Keanu Reeves for goodness sakes.  I last saw him in The Day the Earth Stood Still and what a waste of screen space he was here. I do like him sometimes,  ie: Speed and um...Matrix 1 and um.....I got nothin' else... I just have no faith in him as Spike.


----------



## Batman (Apr 8, 2009)

They could do it. Hell they could do it and make it good, but they're not gonna. Why? B/c they just don't give a darn.

"If Hollywood had a pocket full of fucks . . . "


----------



## Micku (Apr 8, 2009)

No. Hell no! That's even worst than Dragonball.

I rather them make a Gantz movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 8, 2009)

I voted no, but then I realize that maybe a horrible live action movie would help people realize that Naruto isn't that good. 

They need to stop with all the movie adaptations IMO. Let the source material speak for itself. Plus manga really doesn't lend itself to film adaptations as well as American comics do.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 9, 2009)

It may not turn out so be so good, but I would like to see a live action Naruto movie, so I wouldn't mind if it was made.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 9, 2009)

No, because look how the dragonball film turned out... I can't see a live action Naruto being better.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 9, 2009)

Hell no! It would seriously fail.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 9, 2009)

Honestly I never want to see a live action Naruto movie especially after seeing what these bastards did to Dragon Ball.


----------



## Bart (Aug 5, 2015)

BUMPED for importance 

Oh the memories :WOW



> *Lionsgate Ramping Up ‘Naruto’ Movie with Michael Gracey*
> 
> Lionsgate has signed Michael Gracey to direct an adaptation of the popular Japanese manga series “Naruto.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2015)

So do we talk here or the one in comic book section ?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Hollywood would have to modernize it. It's going to look goofy as fuck if they don't. Set the story in Tokyo. Instead of jutsu, just introduce elements and so forth. Instead of villages have districts inside Tokyo. You can keep the summonings the way they are.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2015)

1. They will be at their Shippuuden age. Lionsgate tends to make Y/A movies so go figure.
2. 
3. I'm honestly leaning on to an original story or Zabuza arc adaptation with cameos from important characters like Hinata and Shikamaru.
4. Romance aspect of it will be a headache. 
5. Believe it.
6. Kishi gave permission so at least Sakura and Naruto will be white. 
7. They will either modernize it or try a Harry Potter?

...dear lord, romance side of it _will suck so bad_.

then again...it WILL suck so bad. why are they even bothering smh. Not even director sounds reliable honestly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

>rookie director

pls


----------



## Bart (Aug 11, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 1. They will be at their Shippuuden age. Lionsgate tends to make Y/A movies so go figure.
> 2.
> 3. I'm honestly leaning on to an original story or Zabuza arc adaptation with cameos from important characters like Hinata and Shikamaru.
> 4. Romance aspect of it will be a headache.
> ...



1. Not necessarily; plus depending on how many films they wish to release, may be younger ~
2. _X-Men: First Class_ changed this ~
3. Agreed Zabuza arc; simply to introduce everyone into the Shinobi World.
4. Romance aspect? I'm still reserving all my judgement until the screenwriter is revealed.
5. Believe it :WOW
6. Indeed, and he said Sasuke may be Japanese-American.
7. The moderisation of the Akira film was TERRIBLE; definitely not modernise it.

On a side note; Naruto is one of the very few multicultural manga's out there, so it'll be interesting to see how the reception will be in general, especially to the likes of the Kumogakure Shinobi.



Lucaniel said:


> >rookie director
> 
> pls



Perhaps, but he has a lot of visual effects experience ~

We still don't know you the writer of the piece is as yet :WOW


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

> Perhaps, but he has a lot of visual effects experience ~



doesn't really mean much


----------

